
Google owns the domain name magicneko.com - enz
http://magicneko.com/
======
btian
Nope.

Google Domains is the registrar, not owner
[https://who.is/whois/magicneko.com](https://who.is/whois/magicneko.com)

~~~
enz
Yes, indeed. It's curious, however, you can't register this domain via Google
Domains:
[https://domains.google.com/m/registrar/search?searchTerm=mag...](https://domains.google.com/m/registrar/search?searchTerm=magicneko.com&hl=en#)

------
koolba
Not necessarily. If you point an A record for any domain at a Google owned IP
you'll get that page.

~~~
enz
Google allows any HTTP Host header? Or, maybe it's a Google Cloud Platform
website or something...

